# Finger chasin red...



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

My smallest red belly chases my finger like crazy out of no where. I walked by the tank and all of a sudden my smallest red starts followin me everywhere i go so i put my finger to the glass and he went crazy trying to bite it and everything... i was just wondering how often this happens


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Not very Often!! Your very lucky to have a finger chasing Rbp!! Is he by himself or in a shoal??


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

no kidding man, reds usually cower in fear when you pass the tank, especially when young. only one of mine comes up to the front of the tank, and its taken 3 months to get him that way.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

this will never happen in a shoal

but it does happen sometimes with single piranhas... i was at georges last saturday and there was this monster tern alone and he was trying to bite my fingers... if i had put my hand in there it could have easily taken a finger right off in 1 bite :laugh:


----------



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

i have a shoal of 3 RBP's, the smallest one 1.5 inches comes up to my fingers when i put it against the glass. He always comes up right next to it, but he doesnt try biting or anything. he also, hesitantly, eats shrimp from the top of the tank from my hand.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

thats pretty cool man my reds aren't like that but they will come up to the glass just to see what i'm doing no following tho. if i put my finger up there they will just dart away


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

my reds will follw my finger around and chase it occasiionally when they are hungry, but they the never make much of an effort to get it. more like hmmm is that food, guess not ah well...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is uncommon for a red belly, although you do hear about it every once in a while on this site. He sounds like a keeper to me.








~Taylor~


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

my tank is to the side of a pc where i sit, and theres always people in here, which has helped them get used to this traffic, decreasing how skittish they are. when i wave a finger at the glass all 4 come over, and then swim away!! they arnt biting at me, but they are always interested to see whats going on!

ian


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

My 2 biggest reds do it all the time. Fist I taunt them with the algae magnet scraper and they begin to attack it, then I quickly place my finger on the glass and they attack it instead. My biggest one used to go at it like a crazy rohm sometimes. They cooled down now, probably caus of the huge caribe I added to their tank.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

hes in a shoal of 3 the other ones run but he comes up to the glass and trys biting the sh*t out of my finger


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> this will never happen in a shoal
> [snapback]1080301[/snapback]​


Not entirely. Usually, it the individual fish that chases your finger. And for it to happen, it has to already be so established in his tank and used to your presence. But usually when one does this, the others will follow (just like in feeding rituals).

But again.. its the individual characteristics in your fish and within the whole shoal.


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

Wish my reds did that. I've had them for 6 months and they are still skittish.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

My reds would never chase the finger but when i would walk into the room and put my hand up to the tank my biggest red would come right up to the glass and check me out.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

when ever im in my room he follows me and attacks the glass like "wtf are you doing!? get outa here or ill kill you!"


----------



## xtwelvx (Mar 30, 2005)

Alot of times reds do that only then theyre young. I think that might just be some sort of curiousity piranhas have. I had a few instances where i have baby reds do that...but they grow out of it. I seen some mean reds that do that when theyre grown but theres not too many of those. IMO i think reds are meaner solitary and less skittish.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my cousin has three like that, they're babies, maybe 1", when you put your finger in the tank, they dont run, they come near. you can tap the glass all you want and they'll still look at you like "what...yu want a piece of me?" its crazy. all three of them are the same. lol.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I hand feed my red bellys and they chase my finger and I got 11 of them.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

my rbp,s chase my hand too


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> I hand feed my red bellys and they chase my finger and I got 11 of them.
> [snapback]1081950[/snapback]​


Wow! How big is your tank, Arbie?? I would love to check it out sometime!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> RB 32 said:
> 
> 
> > I hand feed my red bellys and they chase my finger and I got 11 of them.
> ...


Hey what's up,yea they are in 150 gallon right now waiting for my 300 gallon I should recive it soon.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

ur lucky mine reds wim around alot but there no finger chaser's


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I 6 rbp are such cowords, they will swim off like they are going to die soon!

They get crazy everytime I pass by them.

I think I traumatized them with a near death experisnce with water change, about 6 months ago.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Im thinkin about sellin my shoal of 3 for $125 but im not sure yet... and yes, the mean finger chaser is in the shoal


----------

